# 2000 acre Hancock Co. club on Ogeechee river members needed 2011 season (pict added)



## NwRedFisher (Aug 3, 2010)

Nearly 2000 acres. with tons of huntable land.18 year old club looking for a few members. Private owned with long term lease .This is a good  club with a great group of guys. Back property line is Ogeechee river. West property line is Bever Dam creek. Great camp with power and hauled in water.  All sizes  of planted pines, Hard woods and some 4 year old cut over. Creeks running through out the property. 1 10 acre and 1 pond $1000. Call 404-456-7319 or e-mail nealprotech@hotmail.comNeed 6 members for a total of 24. I have a lot more pictures of very nice bucks that I could not download.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2010)

hey redfisher, 
some good lookin pics you got. looks like you and your brother had a good morning chasin long beards. i will spread the word about the club.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 13, 2010)

How do you charge for power!


----------



## NwRedFisher (Jun 3, 2011)

ttt


----------



## willy57 (Jun 3, 2011)

if you guys got hog problems give me a call and we can meet with my dogs and thin them out they will ruin your food plots call bill 850-445-9818 it is a free service no charge


----------



## NwRedFisher (Jun 7, 2011)

We are not covered up with them. Just enough to see some every once in a while.


----------



## NwRedFisher (Jun 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Jun 15, 2011)

do you offer a hog hunting membership for the off season ?


----------



## NwRedFisher (Jun 21, 2011)

ttt


----------



## stev (Jun 21, 2011)

I know the tract .do u offer turkey only hunts .dont care about the deer.


----------



## NwRedFisher (Jul 14, 2011)

Give me a call we can talk about it. 404-456-7319 Neal


----------



## NwRedFisher (Aug 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## NwRedFisher (Aug 14, 2011)

ttt


----------



## NwRedFisher (Aug 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## NwRedFisher (Aug 26, 2011)

ttt


----------



## NwRedFisher (Aug 30, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2011)

Duck hunting??


----------



## NwRedFisher (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes you can duck hunt. There are currently no duck hunters and a good population of ducks.


----------

